# Filming hunts



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

My father in law and I went out today north of Bismarck. He has been filming weddings for many years as a sidejob, and so he brought his camera with. Got some great footage of me howling and calling, as well as some good shots of our setups. While we didn't get any coyotes to come in, it was nice to be able to see yourself and hear yourself while you call. You can pick up on any movements you make and how you sound. I had my father in law set up 50 yards downwind. Well, time to hang up the yote calls until next year.

P.S. There is a howler out there on the market that is just awesome. If you find it you will be happy. I know I like it!


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Fall guy 
You must really think that we were all born yesterday to think that we are going to fall for that trap of "oohhh what howler is he using" LOLOLOLOLOLOL i hope you have found your second howler and am happy but for me i have found it and yes i'm happy LOLOL


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Brad T.

Yes, I am happy. I am sure that you are too. As for being born yesterday, you were born closer to yesterday than I was, so I don't think you can pull that comment on me 

Anyway, have a good one. Look forward to BSing with you about hunting one of these days.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

LOLOL 
give me a call anytime you want or private message me


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Cool. Then maybe I will show you that "secret" howler. Have a good one.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I have a pretty good idea what howler it is! You give away too much! :wink:


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Sooo...what is the howlers...name. Or is that a big secret :x


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I will be a gentlemen about it and leave it up to fallguy to tell what his repratiore (sp) contains if he wishes too. :wink:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Brad T.

You are the most experienced guy here, and since you said that I have given it away, YOU take a guess as to the howler I am talking about.

I will be honest with you. If you guess which one I am talking about, I will tell you what it is. All I am saying is that I tried a different howler and absolutely think it is great! It is the 4th howler I have purchased as a matter of fact. So...take your guesses!


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Ahh you have caught the disease your fourth howler! You have stepped over too the good side!! Don't worry you will be purchasing many more. :wink:

My guess for the new howler that you like is either 
The Power Howler by e.l.k
or the Song Dog by Critr Call

If those aren't it that is two more howlers for you to purchase i've given them a try.LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Brad T.

Nope, it is neither of those. I haven't actually purchased either of those two howlers. Give it another shot.

Would you consider the Crit R Call Magnum a howler? If so, I now have 5 in my arsenal.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

The Magnum is considered a Howler although i haven't tried yet so i don't know what to say about it.

I know you have a few of Randy Andersons videos that you have talked about so if i had to guess another howler then i would say maybe one Bill Austins howlers if your a randy Anderson fan. I have also tried these howlers LOLOL they sound pretty good.

We should get together for a beer tonight drop me a line or give me a call 218-791-9662 
I have to take a few coyotes out of the freezer to put up tomorrow morning but i could handle having a beer after that and BSing a little. I can tell we are going to have to discuss this howler situation  
Brad


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Brad T,

We have a track meet today in Fargo...we leave here in 1/2 hour. After that some other teachers and myself are going to do some curling until the wee hours of the morning, as well as play some poker.

Tomorrow I am back in Fargo with my JV girls for another track meet (we leave at 7:30 AM). Maybe tomorrow night we could get a beer in. I feel like having one right now actually. I am sure I will have my fair share tonight. My cell is 701-740-5383. Give me a ring.

P.S. No it isn't the Austin. I have been searching for them but they are hard to find. I have looked in GF, Fargo, and Mandan. If I find one I will buy it though. LOL


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Tomorrow night might be a problem we'll see!

Your not going to find it around here you'll have to order them over the internet like i did.

good luck with the track thing and the curling we'll have to see about fitting in a beer sometime.

I will go with the Lil'Dog or the Hot Dog for the howler? LOL


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

well you wanted to start it up again so this should keep us busy and give us a good laugh.

That guess we left off with was the hot dog or the lil' dog?

let the games begin


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Well I will tell you what I've got a Lil Dog and absolutely love it. I can make great sounding pup howls and whines on that one. I would have to disagree with you about how you think it is a redesigned Crit R Call. I think the Lil Dog is more original than the Hot Dog. If it is a copy of something than I don't know what the original is.

Back to the mystery. The howl that I think is a great howl is still none of the ones that you have said. You got close though. I haven't got to use it on an actual hunt, but I love the tone of it. The only place I have seen them is at the Sportsmen's warehouse in Fargo. Guess It!!!

Also Brad I am starting to save various types of plastic and this summer I am going to start making reeds out of homemade things. Have you ever made a homemade call?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I have not made my own calls besides if you call putting a open reed call into a buffalo horn making your own call. :roll:

I would like to look into it later on just don't have the time or the equipment right now.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

You could always guess the color of the howler. That may help you to narrow it down.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

How about the double whammy?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Brad

I just got done looking though a box of Crayolas and didn't find Double Wammy as a color...oh wait...that was your guess.

Nope.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Quaker boy howler with the real small open reed?


----------

